# Philips FWM592 sin audio



## soydeboca7 (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola gente,tengo un problemita con este equipo que no tiene audio.Este aparato tiene 5 salidas y medi voltaje en donde va conectado el parlante y obtuve esto:
* Lower L: cuando coloca las puntas del tester aca,marca 3v pero enseguida empieza a bajar hasta llegar a 0v.
*Lower R: 25v en continua
*High L: 25v en continua
*High R: 25v en continua
*Subwoofer: 2,5v en continua
Tengo entendido que no tiene que haber voltaje en la salida hacia los parlantes,pero mi duda es que si los IC amplificadores estan en corto el equipo se tendria que proteger,y éste anda de lo mas bien,solo que no tiene audio. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

No  tiene que tener tensión en la salida , vade retro  , ponele una resistencia de 10 Ohms a ver si se protege por corriente


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 13, 2014)

www.4shared.com/get/Qbm7RM7t/Diagrama_FWM592.html

En ese enlace tenés el diagrama, mi cel(Asha302 no me lo deja descargar) 
espero con eso no estar infringiendo alguna norma de lo contrario que sea borrado mi mensaje.


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 14, 2014)

Si hay tensión en la salida es muy factible los integrados pasaron a mejor mundo.
Los Ci de salida que utiliza este equipo son de clase D, o por modulación por ancho de pulso PWM. En los equipos que solo utilizan 2 canales ( 1 integrado ) el pin 7 se conecta al negativo de la fuente a través de una resistencia, esto le da la referencia sobre la cual el audio será modulado.
En este caso que utiliza más de un integrado al pin 7 se le inyecta una oscilación externa para que todos los integrados funcionen en conjunto.
Esa oscilación es entregada por el U305 ( 74CT04), revisa este (si tienes osciloscopio) si le llega la señal de oscilación a los pines 7 de los integrados.
Saludos y Suerte !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

el arcangel dijo:


> Si hay tensión en la salida es muy factible los integrados pasaron a mejor mundo.
> Los Ci de salida que utiliza este equipo son de clase D, o por modulación por ancho de pulso PWM. En los equipos que solo utilizan 2 canales ( 1 integrado ) el pin 7 se conecta al negativo de la fuente a través de una resistencia, esto le da la referencia sobre la cual el audio será modulado.
> En este caso que utiliza más de un integrado al pin 7 se le inyecta una oscilación externa para que todos los integrados funcionen en conjunto.
> Esa oscilación es entregada por el U305 ( 74CT04), revisa este (si tienes osciloscopio) si le llega la señal de oscilación a los pines 7 de los integrados.
> Saludos y Suerte !!!


----------

